
Fast Algorithms for Exact String Matching - user_235711
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.09228
======
malberto
How is this better than a search on a suffix tree created with good old
Ukkonen algorithm?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukkonen%27s_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukkonen%27s_algorithm)

~~~
pmjordan
I'm going by the abstract here, but:

You'd build the suffix tree from the haystack, whereas their algorithm
preprocesses the needle.

So I guess it mostly depends if you're going to be repeatedly searching
different strings in the same document, or if you're searching for the same
string in many different documents. Plus, space requirements might be relevant
too, as a preprocessed haystack is probably bigger than a preprocessed needle.

------
kazinator
Complete dupe: same URL _and_ same submitter: user_235711.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10318008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10318008)

~~~
dang
We invited user_235711 to repost it. We've been trying this lately as an
experiment in giving good submissions multiple cracks at the bat. However,
from comments in the thread it sounds as if this article may not be as
substantive as it looks.

(Also, don't forget that on HN a small number of reposts is ok if a story
hasn't had significant attention yet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
Otherwise what makes it off /newest is dominated by randomness.)

~~~
kazinator
Are "we" are not powerful enough to just propel the original object to the
front page, instead of requiring a freshly-minted replica?

~~~
dang
This is the third time someone has asked me this since yesterday, so there's
clearly a real question here, and maybe a solution that we haven't found yet.

We can help 'propel' things for a few hours, but after that the posts look
weird on the front page, e.g. if they have say 3 points and are many hours
old. Plus we want to be able to invite reposts for things that are much older.
If we notice—or anyone points out—a years-old submission that was fabulous and
went nowhere, let's give it another shot. That's not an uncommon case.

If anyone can suggest a better solution than "make a new post in append-only
fashion" I'd love to hear it.

~~~
kazinator
> _If anyone can suggest a better solution than "make a new post in append-
> only fashion" I'd love to hear it._

Command tab category: "featured", where submissions are ordered in a way that
certain "editor's choice" submissions are boosted.

This solves the problem of propelled posts looking "weird" on the front page;
they look weird where that is the behavior.

"Featured" doesn't have to be ever-present; if there is nothing being featured
at the moment, the link can disappear. Its intermittent manifestation could
help get it noticed and used.

